# Monsters of the Movies questions



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

What other kits were planned for this series, and can anyone post/link to sketches of the planned kits?

I know there was to be a Godzilla to match Rodan and Ghidora. I think there was to be a fay Wray? I'm looking for anything reliably reported or confirmed.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Dreamer,

Not sure how confirmed this is but here's a qoute from Bill Bruegman in the Aurora History and Price Guide:

"Monsters of the Movies Sluggish sales meant new kits of the Mummy, Phantom of the Opera, Godzilla, the Fly, The Invisible Man, The Loch Ness Monster, and the Abominable Snowman would never be produced."​The book Classic Plastic has concept sketches of the Fly, The Loch Ness Monster and a shot of the sculpt for Godzilla and a female reacting to the unmasking of the Phantom. If you've never seen any of these I'd be happy to scan them for you.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Tom Graham's book on the Aurora models has pics of the prototypes of the female from the Phantom kit, the Godzilla and a Metaluna Mutant. Thext also mentions the Fay Wray to go with the unproduced King Kong.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

The Fly and Metaluna Mutant would have been great to see . IIRC there was a feinting female to go with the mutant . 
hb


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Definitely a shame that those prototypes never saw the light of day as fully realized kits. The drawings were very encouraging.


I've always thought that MOM kits were generally head and shoulders above the classic 1/8 series. Especially the Creature, Frankenstein and Wolfman sculpts. The poses were more dynamic and the feel of the kits captured the
characters so much better. 

How cool would that Wolfman kit have been in 1/8 scale?? Instead, we had to settle for the hillbilly-bodybuilder Wolfman with the Jethro Bodine rope belt. Oh well, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

And now they are even FURTHUR away from ever being produced because all people do on this board anymore is talk spaceships and cars....



The figure people haven't had a kit in years now...Bring back the Monsters!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

python said:


> I've always thought that MOM kits were generally head and shoulders above the classic 1/8 series. Especially the Creature, Frankenstein and Wolfman sculpts. The poses were more dynamic and the feel of the kits captured the
> characters so much better.


Could not agree more. I just finished the Revell reissued Frankenstein, and what a fun time. All that detail, in so little a space.

Just on the revell reissues alone:
Frankenstien:
Classic - Machanical pose, eyes closed, no facial expression, arms extended in a way NEVER seen in the films, then there's that base. Someone explain the base to figure configuration. Did he just step over the Tombstone or pass right through it. 
M.O.M - Dynamic pose of the Monster roaming the countryside easily associated with any of the first three films. Not a good Karloff likeness but nor was the classic. Twice as much detail on the 3"x4" base then the 1/8 scale.

Dracula
Classic - The pose captures him examining his new manicure.
M.O.M - Subtle but effective pose of the count coming down into the dungeon with keys and candle in hand.

Wolfman - read Python's comments. Nuff said.
The Creech - Can't even put into words


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So where are the garage kit companies to help bring some of these kits to life in the same scale and montra as the MOM kits...?

I'd love to see these new sculpts sometime in my lifetime....

MMM


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> Frankenstien:
> M.O.M - Dynamic pose of the Monster roaming the countryside easily associated with any of the first three films.


I tend to associate the M.O.M. Frankenstein kit in my mind with the movie _Frankenstein meets the Wolfman_ - probably because it's the only movie where I can remember the monster picking up a club to defend himself.

- GJS


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Not to get too philosophical, but I think the kids/teens of modern society will never show enthusiasm for figure kits. I have a 13 year old and I can tell you firsthand that everything is instant gratification. Instant messaging on the internet, cell phone, music downloads, etc. There's just no patience in kids these days.

I can't see a 10 - 13 year old boy sitting down to build and paint a monster model kit. It's so much easier for him to buy an action figure, pop open the package and there he has his "model." Plus, the action figure will be articulated and feature detail that the young modeler couldn't possibly create. 

Plus, the parent who would buy the model has to purchase paint, glue, etc. Then, they'd have to find a spot at home where modeling could take place. Waaaay too much effort for the typical kid and parent.

Believe me, I am well aware of those who would be willing to put forth the time and effort to help their kids build a kit. I'm one of them. I'm also not trying to downplay the thrill and pride of building a cool monster kit. I've been doing it since I was seven years old. It's just a fact of life that things
aren't the same as when I was seven. The companies won't produce new monster kits because the sales will never support the cost. 

Unfortunately, those garage kit companies that are producing quality kits 
often have to set a price that prohibits many of us from buying their product. 

Oh well, what is there that's the same as when we were seven????


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

python said:


> Oh well, what is there that's the same as when we were seven????


There is TVLand on cable!

And as far as concept drawings and ideas made into kits...I've found a few Monster Scenes concepts that WERE made into resin kits...ie The Dungeon and The Animal Pit. I have to believe that he is doing pretty well with these kits too!
(He's got my money and the kits are GREAT!)
There is even someone making would have boxes of these two kits. 

So there is always hope...but agreed..the average kid could never afford these kits. But then again...they can't afford resin kits and you still see them being made.


MMM


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

AFILMDUDE said:


> The book Classic Plastic has concept sketches of the Fly, The Loch Ness Monster and a shot of the sculpt for Godzilla and a female reacting to the unmasking of the Phantom. If you've never seen any of these I'd be happy to scan them for you.


Could you post a link to these scans?
I'd love to see them.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

> the average kid could never afford these kits.


 Then why does PL STILL do these space kits? SOMEONE must be buying them!!! They are made for collectors, not kids. They have put off THIS collector with no figure kits...I haven't bought anything from them since the Hulk came out. That was 2 years ago. Apparantly the FIRST time that they re-released the monster kits they did very well...They could do well again you know...


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Is Tom Graham's book the new one from AFM? Been meaning to get that.

AFD, that would be much appreciated!

About the kids, I dunno...PL was having good sales with the kits they marketed to kids at Walmart, weren't they? 

How sad is this: I got one of my nephews really interested in model kits, he was really enjoying building them...but he doesn't spend much time around here, and his mother didn't encourage his interest the least bit, so he was building them in a vacuum (no interest from anyone else around him) and dropped them. Him & his brother, they got interested originally simply by seeing all the builds on my shelf.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well i can wander into my local hobby shops and still find many of the OOP pl repops on the shelves, while the trek kits sell out. given that, if you were a retailer, which would you order in the future? 

and python's exactly right about kids not being interested in it, and why. this is a graying hobby.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Aren't there enough of the "grey hair" gang to support this hobby still? Everytime I go to a Hobby Event be it Chiller or Wonderfest or East Coast Hobby...there are tons of people there...at least where the models are located is very crowded!

I know this conversation got off track alittle. I for one would love to have that neat little Godzilla diorama that is shown in the book! It looked alot like Monster Jones Godzilla that he did for the Godzilla contest with the high voltage tower only alot smaller in scale. I would even buy the accompanying girl for the Phantom of the Opera if that was offered.

Ahhhh to dream......wish I were seven years old again with todays wallet!

MMM


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

AFILMDUDE said:


> Dreamer,
> 
> Not sure how confirmed this is but here's a qoute from Bill Bruegman in the Aurora History and Price Guide:
> 
> ...


HEY DUDE- I would LOVE to see those Scans as well. IF you wouldn't mind, I'd seen a couple of Sketches One was for a DIFFERENT version of Spock. The other was the ACTUAL Pieces of a Prototype Monsters Of The Movies Motion Picture Camera and some other Assorted Movie making Equipment intended to Be used with the MOM Kits. I saw these being sold on E-Scam, love to know just How Much they finally went for.Anyhoo Yeah if you can't post your Pics here Dude, try [email protected]


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

I believe Bruegman is absolutely right. 

I can still remember, like it was yesterday, going down the model aisle at our local Toys R Us during the MOM days. The shelves were overflowing with these kits. Subsequent trips found the same kits still haunting the same shelves - in various forms of disrepair. 

I bought plenty of them, built them and sold them at our regular garage sales. I was the only one in my wide group of friends that had any interest in monster models. I applud Aurora for a last-gasp attempt, and a damned good one, to recapture the market that once was. 

To put a positive spin on all of this....there is some hope, albeit small. I belong to a thriving sci-fi, fantasy, monster model club here in the San Francisco area. Of course, we're all baby boomers, but the occasional kid comes along to a meeting. One, for instance, came with his father about a year ago. He had never built anything resembling a fantasy kit. He saw all of our efforts and was inspired. Since then, this kid has produced astounding work. Every month, he shows up with another outstanding effort from Toy Biz Ghost Rider to PL Sleepy Hollow. The Sleepy Hollow kit sported a customized base with added trees, dirt, etc. He does very good work. 

There is a new generation out there waiting to discover the hobby. I just don't have much confidence that there's ENOUGH of them to support a profitable retail market. 

Everyone should keep building and showing their stuff to any kids that are interested in seeing it. Maybe even give an extra kit to that same kid. I know I've done it. The hobby we save is our own!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> well i can wander into my local hobby shops and still find many of the OOP pl repops on the shelves, while the trek kits sell out. given that, if you were a retailer, which would you order in the future?
> 
> and python's exactly right about kids not being interested in it, and why. this is a graying hobby.


*Well..the reason that one finds PL oop repops on the shelves is because its probably the SECOND Run that didnt sell well..PL ran 2 production runs usually..and again, PL FAILED to continue to RUN what was WINNERS for them..one of the ridiculously BAD decisions PL EVER made, was to do the horror Long box Aurora reissues as an Exclusive TRU Only run..THEY SOLD OUT..yet PL just didnt bother to run em again, and SHOULD HAVE made them generally available to hobby shops..If they Did THAT, I am sure they would have sold EVEN BETTER....*


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Okay, I'll try these as attachments. Enjoy!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What....no clap board with these?

These are great prototypes. Thanks AFD!

MMM


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The kids need just a little bit of a push. If the interest and desire is there, it will come out. My nephew built the Luminator line of Monsters with me several years ago. He went on to a school in Pittsburg for art studies. He turned out several great sculpts and some paintings. He still reminds me of building models together those several years ago as getting him started. Now my nine year old is building the weird-oh kits and getting into it. Maybe there is hope. Attention to Polar Lights, more monsters and figures!!!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

A couple more conceptual sketches.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

and a couple more.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Those are great Pictures.

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

The guy in the robe looks like he's some sort of weird Motie/Human hybrid...


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

The three arms are just various suggested/optional arm positions for Dracula. BTW - the pictures of the swooning blonde go with the Dracula piece. His arms are supposed to be cradling her as he leans in to take a bite. Guess I should have included the captions.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ya know that idea was good then and it would make a fine kit now . i can't think of any kit ( even in the resin arena ) that depicts Dracula and victim in such a pose . 
hb


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

The M.O.M Dracula to ME, was among the best ..I LOVE that pose of him in motion, coming down the steps with candlholder & keys in hand..FABULOUS!!..When TRU got em in..I bought a bunch of HIM & the Frankenstiens!:thumbsup: ..I never thought Id see them again!..Back in 1980, A friend and myself went into a local Hobby shop and we found 8 M.O.M creatures from the black lagoon languishing on the shelf..He & I bought 4 each...99 cents each..Mine subsequently, got discarded over the years..Two years ago, I asked 

him if he still had them..He said he did..we went into his storage this past summer..
(hes got TONS of stuff) it took 3 days of excavating..but Lo and behold; we found them..just as we bought em..still sealed and with the price stickers STILL on em..He gave me 2 of them..What a GREAT day that was!!!..I built one, and the sealed one is my reference piece..


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Zath , that's a great story man , a dream come true . i keep thinkin' some day i'll walk into an old store in some little town and find a motherload .
hb


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

beck said:


> Zath , that's a great story man , a dream come true . i keep thinkin' some day i'll walk into an old store in some little town and find a motherload .
> hb


Hey Beck..ya KNOW, its been KNOWN to happen..Back in 1989, I was at a garage sale..and LO and BEHOLD sitting in a box, under a table...an Aurora MUNSTERS Built up..unpainted and complete..WITH the box, and the stickers UNTOUCHED with the instruction sheet within..: $3.00...I gave the guy a $5.00 bill..and didnt wait for my change, got in the car, and FLEWWWWWWWW away..:thumbsup: ..and this past week, I missed a guy at a flea market, that had a small bunch of Aurora Horror built ups ( so I was told)..You never know whats out there!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah , there for a few months there was a big frankie making the rounds at the local flea markets . seems i'd always be a week late and hear about it . "ya like monsters , well i seen this big funny lookin' frankenstein thing last week .... " . 
i'd tell 'em if ya see that again grab it and hang on to and i'll give 100 $ bill for it . 
finally tracked it down but a collector had it and was already repainting it . he gave 10 $ for it . i made the offer but he wouldn't take it ( i wouldn't have either lol ) .
hb


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, thanks for posting those! Apologies for the rudeness, I've not been on for a couple of weeks. This is great stuff. What a shame...

(grumble, grumble, _Nabisco_...)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *..one of the ridiculously BAD decisions PL EVER made, was to do the horror Long box Aurora reissues as an Exclusive TRU Only run..THEY SOLD OUT..yet PL just didnt bother to run em again, and SHOULD HAVE made them generally available to hobby shops..If they Did THAT, I am sure they would have sold EVEN BETTER....*


One of the problems there, is PL does not have those molds. That was a joint venture with Revell.
The only reason it even happened was because a buyer at TRU wanted it to happen. If not for TRU they would have never been done at all.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

So what happened to the molds of the kits that weren't re-popped? Are they sitting in a warehouse in Trenton, NJ rusting and collecting dust....  

Scottie


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Ahhhh to dream......wish I were seven years old again with todays wallet!
> MMM


Hey MMM...if you can afford today's resin kits, then I wish I were 7 again with *YOUR* wallet too! :lol:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

From the Monster of the Movies line there was an auction on ebay (around 3 years ago) of some of the the unreleased prototypes known as patterns.

The was a Bride of Kong, A Metaluna Mutant, a Cameraman, a head that was most likely the new Aurora Phantom as well as a street scene or "Back Lot" where the figures could be displayed.

Pythonkits secured the option on the Metaluna Mutant kit and produced a beautifully made limited edition of 12 copies. I'm lucky enough to have Number 6.

The MOTM Bride of Kong is a great looking kit, very much in the spirit of the old film. I know the owner of the kit and he has hopes to one day release it as a limited edition as well.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Monsters of the Movies*

The interesting thing to me is that the Monsters of the Movies, the last figure kits done by Aurora, were made by the same folks who created the original Aurora figure kits, and they were done the same way as the original figure kits of the 1950s. Bill Lemon, who sculpted Aurora's first figure kit, the Silver Knight of 1956, also worked on the Monsters of the Movies of the 1970s. The work was split with Ray Meyers, who had done many of the 1960s figure kits. They both sculpted the model patterns in acetate plastic, working in the same scale as the finished models. Lemon complained that the smaller scale, snap assembly, and moving parts of the 1970s kits spoiled the figure kits, but he did a fine job on the MOM figures. The production molds for the models were done in beryllium copper alloy, just like the earlier figure kits, by Ferriot Brothers in Ohio, the same company that did the Marx toy solid figures. The improvement in the style of the MOM figures came from Dave Cockrum, the comic book illustrator, who just concieved of more dynamic postures for the figures. Lemon and Meyers were fully capable of executing Cockrum's dedsigns.
By the way, my "Aurora Model Kits" book is available from Schiffer Books. Check it out on line at schifferbooks.com.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

beck said:


> Zath , that's a great story man , a dream come true . i keep thinkin' some day i'll walk into an old store in some little town and find a motherload .
> hb


HEY BECK, I DID JUST THAT IN 1982
Now Granted 82' wasn't to far from the Time when Aurora Closed their Doors BUT (Oh and forgive me to anyone who's read this story before) Anyway I lived in Va.Beach Va. and one Saturday (IIRC) the Family went to nearby Historical Yorktown. After Lunch we walked into this TINY Dimestore right on the Beach (Well across the street lol) I walked to the Back to check out the Toys When BAM!! there was ALL the GLOW BOX GUYS and what's more is they were ALL a DOLLAR to at the most a Dollar and a Quarter! NOT ONLY did they have ALL the glow Kits BUT I STILL remember seeing Some kind of Walt Disney Kit "Robin Hood" I wished I'd Bought it then! I saw that UFO Mystery Ship from AMT and a Flintstones Car BUT the Coolest thing was I got Twenty Different CLASSIC KITS FOR $22.00 and some change! :thumbsup: UNBELIEVABLE!! And Since I was buying So many the Little old Lady who ran the Store Showed me to the Back of the Store where she showed me Another WHOLE Case of Glow Kits in the Original Shipping Box!!They were all Duplicates of what I'd just bought But I got to take the Shipping Box Home! It had the Big Aurora "A" Logo and the Company's Adress Printed in Red On Both Sides I kept it till Water damage in the Parents basement Ruined it.
I was about 14 then but I already had a Sense that These Old Models were Destined for Greatness! I just wish I hadn't traded the Aurora Fantastic Voyage Ship to my best friend for a Space 1999 Dunebuggy THAT WAS'NT EVEN FROM THE SHOW!!! Ah well Live and Learn STILL a Fantastic Memory I'll never forget it
JOHN/LONFAN
Again sorry if you've read this before I just love tellin' this story. lol


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

If anyone can host a link I will send photos of both the MOTM Mutant and the MOTM Fay Wray.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mike,

You can use HobbyTalk to upload your pics!

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Lon , that's a great story man . about 10 yrs ago a friend and i went into an old Wesrern Auto store about 30 miles from where we live . it was like stepping back in time lots of old original Johnny Lightning stuff and a few model kits ( no monsters tho ) . i picked up an old Monogram 4 star Willys jeep for 2 $ . he also had the Mattel Godzilla that shot its fist ( now that sounds wierd ) . 
unfortunately a flea market guy found out about the place and went down and bugged the guy ( begging to get into the back room etc ) so much that he got real cantakerous and put all the stuff left in storage . they've since closed the doors .so somewhere there's a storage building with who knows what gems in it just sitting . 
these places are out there 
hb


----------

